# TMI sorry!!! opinions



## ttcbaby#48855 (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm 9dpo I've had some uncomfortable cramping in the early mornings then it all shifted to my left side. now it had all went away and when I went to the bathroom a little to nothing was on the tp. could that be implantion bleeding. I'm just looking for opinions. I'm due for AF Sunday.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes, it certainly could. You sound as if you have implantation symptoms. If you like to test, you may get a positive result on an HPT by around 12dpo if you are pregnant, though of course it could take longer. Implantation bleeding does not mean automatically that the embryo will stay implanted, but it is a very good start!


----------

